# 40 story high rise apartment - Estimation Help



## shame (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been painting a short while now and just landed a bid job in painting a 40 story high rise apartment. Most of my jobs have been homes and small businesses. *Can anyone help me in a good estimate of the exterior of a 40 story apartment?* For this task I will be hiring 10 more employees. Thanks


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not a painter, but generally I can say you need to think out the ENTIRE process, start to finish. What will you need (I'm not talking materials)? Scaffolding is out of the question for 400+ ft. obviously.High lift, crane, "window-washers" lift, all of the above? Rented? Bought? It will take time to set all this up, operate it, tear it down after the job. I would imagine their would be delivery and pick up charges. Safety meetings, safety inspections, safety equipment, general "human nature" slowdown due to working 400 ft above the ground hanging from a wire. Consider all this when estimating time for your employees. If they can't understand that this will take some time and they're rushing for a bid, tell em time+materials+rental equipment+purchase of specialty tools and look em in the eye and wait for the inevitable "well how much do you think that would be?". "I'm working on it as fast as I possibly can, but figuring and researching all these costs will take some time." Then they may better understand why it may take some time to get them a dollar amount.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, get enough rope and a helecopter will lift up to 5 men. 

Bob


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL:cheesygri Now why didn't I think of that? WAY cheaper than a crane and basket and all that safety crapola.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't say that I've ever seen a building that tall that was painted. Generally they're totally glazed, intermixed with metal panels.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> I can't say that I've ever seen a building that tall that was painted. Generally they're totally glazed, intermixed with metal panels.


 He's just doin' the trim:yawn:


----------



## shame (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes. I will just be doing the trim and balcony areas. Thanks Jim for the information. I think I'll use the window-washer lift for my men to start on the top and work their way down. Then use a crane and scaffolding for the other half of my me working their way up.

Last resort, I'll use a helicopter and a bungy cord...


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

Shame,

From my perspective, I'd pass on this job. I've been a painting contractor for nearly 20 years. I do residential repaints and occasionally get a call for something like this. I pass. It's not something we know how to do.

I could give a bid and get the job. Then what? I have to produce something that is way beyond anything we've ever done. Chances are very good that my price is way, way too low. 

There is plenty of work out there. Don't let the lure of a big job lead you into the dumper.

Big jobs have big issues. If you don't know how to deal with them you could be setting yourself up for a fall off a 40 story building. 

Not trying to be a downer. Just trying to be realistic. Stick to what you know. That's how you make money. I'm all for sticking your neck out, but if you aren't set up for a job like this, that's more than sticking your neck out. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes again. My thoughts exactly, very well put.
A job like this would scare the hell out of me. Tempting, but not my forté.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New to the business and 40 stories....Price it as an 80 story and hope you don't get it?
Brian is right!! Lots of potential problems..If you value your sleep thinnk real hard:biggrin:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with pretty much everything said here. If you're going to hire 10 guys to do the work, adjust your labor for at least 5 of them draggin' their ass on your clock.


----------



## calvin brown (Aug 8, 2015)

*Automated painting systems*

What about automating the paint industry, especially on the outside of high-rise buildings. It can be done. Like a printing machine.Something that's easy to install and can be operated from a control pad on the ground by one man. Just a thought.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

calvin brown said:


> What about automating the paint industry, especially on the outside of high-rise buildings. It can be done. Like a printing machine.Something that's easy to install and can be operated from a control pad on the ground by one man. Just a thought.


And it is a good thought, 10 years late but a good thought none the less.


Andy.


Just messing with ya a little.

Welcome to the forum, I wonder if you are the first ne from South Africa?


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Find a good high rise apartment painter and sub it out


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> And it is a good thought, 10 years late but a good thought none the less.
> 
> 
> Andy.
> ...


You know Andy, I started to read this post and came across *mdshunk* and the bell went off in my head "How old is this tread"  and sure enough its over a decade old... and you start thinking "holly s^*t" we been around this place for a long time, some even longer and how fast the time goes buy. It seems like you joined this thing yesterday.
With that said mdshunk he was a great guy and a very knowledgeable and experienced contractor, this place is for sure in some way or another is not the same without him and some of the others who left. 

I hope they all doing good and hopefully they're all still kicking.:thumbsup:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Glasshousebltr said:


> If I'm not mistaken, get enough rope and a helecopter will lift up to 5 men.
> 
> Bob


Make sure you get extra rope to hang yourself with.With the limited experience you have suggested you have this is the way it will end up.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Noew I feel bad.Should have read further before replying.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

Typically I will duct tape together several pieces of bamboo and stick a brush on the end. I have two guys holding ropes that go all the way up to give it the stability to cut a clean line. I have been doing this for 15+ years on building up to 50 stories. The bamboo is reusable too.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, the OP posted twice in a 3 day period and hasn't been back in almost 13 years.

Hope he didn't take a digger from 400' in the air... That's a long enough fall you would have time to think to yourself, "should have stuck with ranch houses and small store fronts..."

Like others have said in previous years, stick to what you know and perfect that. I once got a legit lead to do Hardiboard siding on a brand new commercial building. If I remember correctly, it was 4-5 stories tall, hundreds of windows/doors and well over 1000 sq of siding, not to mention miles of trim work... Just way beyond anything I was setup to do with 3 employees. The staging would have been a nightmare alone and I had zero experience pricing a job of that level of difficulty. This job probably would have cost me everything. Quickly passed and never thought about it again until today.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

MattK said:


> Well, the OP posted twice in a 3 day period and hasn't been back in almost 13 years.
> 
> Hope he didn't take a digger from 400' in the air... That's a long enough fall you would have time to think to yourself, "should have stuck with ranch houses and small store fronts..."
> 
> Like others have said in previous years, stick to what you know and perfect that. I once got a legit lead to do Hardiboard siding on a brand new commercial building. If I remember correctly, it was 4-5 stories tall, hundreds of windows/doors and well over 1000 sq of siding, not to mention miles of trim work... Just way beyond anything I was setup to do with 3 employees. The staging would have been a nightmare alone and I had zero experience pricing a job of that level of difficulty. This job probably would have cost me everything. Quickly passed and never thought about it again until today.


 He is on the 38th floor only 2 more floors to go and he can get his first draw then go paint the trim :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Then start again just like the Golden Gate bridge, he just bid the Sydney Harbor bridge :jester:


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

sunkist said:


> He is on the 38th floor only 2 more floors to go and he can get his first draw then go paint the trim :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> Then start again just like the Golden Gate bridge, he just bid the Sydney Harbor bridge :jester:


Just noticed in his OP, his first line was "I have been painting a short while now". That could mean 18 months, less. This was probably over his head for his experience level even if he could navigate the heights. 
It's too bad he's not around CT anymore, I'm curious how this all shook out.


----------

